# Where does time go?



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

We have finally reached half term after a very long 8 weeks. I haven't been on ILMC for ages - life is so crazy busy. Willow is just being a complete star and we really can't imagine life without her! She absolutely loves the dog walker and it has been such great socialisation for her - she is so confident around dogs of any size now and loves playing! We had our friend's 2 year old cockapoo a couple of weekends ago who is 2 and she was just in heaven for the whole time. He is such a good boy and did show up just how much more training we need to do with our little madam. She is so easy to train, I just need to find time to devote to it which is a bit sparse during a normal week. Once I'm home from work she comes up to my children's school with me and she is quite the celebrity in the playground. All the children flock around her and stroke her - she is such a good girl. She has even warmed the heart of my friend who has always hated dogs - this week they were sat together on my settee and she stroked her the whole time she was here! Clever dog! She had her first proper clip this week and looks like a totally different dog - such a smarty pants rather than the shaggy dog she was before. Much easier to dry her after a wet walk! I have lost track of weeks now but think she is about 23 weeks old now - we have definitely hit the 5 month mark. Have attached some recent pictures for you all as I know how much you all love photos!! I genuinely could not have gotten through the early days without all the wonderful support on this forum - it was lifesaving. Thankfully the sleepless nights, runny tummy and constant worry days are mostly (!, always something to worry about) behind us I feel. She is a complete hoover when we are out and about and I have to watch her like a hawk, she will pick up anything. However, you cannot beat an evening after a busy hard day when your little ball of fluff is curled up close to you on the settee - just priceless!! I do pop back to the forum now and again but don't often have time to post sadly!! My children's favourite joke at the moment is: What do you get if you cross a poodle, a spaniel and a rooster? A Cockadoodle doo!! Makes me smile every time !!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love the pics of willow - especially flying willow on the last pic!  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear that all (mostly/hopefully) is well in Willow world and you are really enjoying her now - she looks gorgeous!
I hope that you have a wonderful half term - lots of long dog walks with Willow and your children followed by plenty of cuddle time on the sofa


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

What a lovely update! Wow, she's beautiful and that's a really nice cut, hasn't she got a beautiful chunky, wavy coat? I've just finished for half term too and have found more time for ILMC


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Willow is as gorgeous as ever, fantastic shots, thank you! 

How long does half term last? You can jam a lot of training into a short period.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so glad she is doing so well. (Of course she is) love that last picture! She really is stunning.


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Mazzapoo said:


> What a lovely update! Wow, she's beautiful and that's a really nice cut, hasn't she got a beautiful chunky, wavy coat? I've just finished for half term too and have found more time for ILMC


Thank you. Her coat really is beautifully thick and curly - it has been a nightmare to get dry when it was long and shaggy - so much better now!! She is so soft - lovely for cuddling up to!!


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Willow is as gorgeous as ever, fantastic shots, thank you!
> 
> How long does half term last? You can jam a lot of training into a short period.


If only.......I still have the kids at home and have to juggle their needs alongside Willow's. We do do bits of training when we can. I would like to go away to a human and dog retreat, just Willow and I, for a week - I reckon she would come back a super dog, all trained and fab!!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh my !!! she is just so lovely and very pretty, love her colouring too
So glad you have passed all the runny poo and worry when she first came to stay with you, you can now enjoy her and I'm sure the training will go well. Xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She is lovely 

Sounds like she is doing very nicely indeed. Training comes with time and just a few minutes here and there is great - we quite often have mini training sessions while I am waiting for the kettle to boil


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Great pics, they really do grow up too fast! X

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------

